# Loud hum from waterfall



## pipistroller (Jun 1, 2011)

Hi everyone

We just bought a lucky reptile waterfall for our frillie's viv. We tried it on the kitchen worktop and it was excellent - not a sound out of it. However we have just put it into her viv and its humming loudly. It's actually humming loud enough to hear it through the viv and to the other side of the living room. 

I thought that perhaps it was vibrating off the viv side but it is not flush with the side.

Does anyone know what we can do or is there some adjustment we should make to it?

Thanks for your help


----------



## luke1983 (Aug 25, 2008)

It might appear to be flush but even if there is the slightest gap, which you might not see, it would cause vibration against the side of the viv.

I got the Exo Terra version and got rid of eventually.

Whatever it is I hope you get it sorted.


----------



## pipistroller (Jun 1, 2011)

We kept it about half an inch out from the side of the viv so its not near it


----------



## Dan12345 (Sep 5, 2012)

Could try some of those little foam furniture feet you get from the pound shop. They should absorb any noise but still keep it tight to the sides.


----------



## jamesfox (Apr 24, 2007)

check water level is covering the pump, also take pump out inside there is an impeller make sure that its sitting in housing rite


----------



## deefa139 (Mar 9, 2008)

pipistroller said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> We just bought a lucky reptile waterfall for our frillie's viv. We tried it on the kitchen worktop and it was excellent - not a sound out of it. However we have just put it into her viv and its *humming loudly*. It's actually humming loud enough to hear it through the viv and to the other side of the living room.
> 
> ...



Maybe it's forgotten the words ! :whistling2:


----------



## CarlW21 (Jul 21, 2013)

Mine tends to buzz when water levels are low or sometimes the pump is not quite flat and is above water level, then it's like a bzzzzdhmmmmmm.
I think mine is exo terra, but I'm sure they are all same under the bonet.


----------



## pipistroller (Jun 1, 2011)

haha I do with it would remember the words - even the humming is out of tune.

Hubby is having a look at it now


----------

